# Brain MRI



## eatspinach (Aug 23, 2012)

My testosterone score was so low ( 32 serum)that I had to take a brain mri (no contrast scan)for a pituitary adenoma(growth). Took 30 minutes and ran me 390 us dollars. Whew! I will also be doing labs shortly for  prolactin.  Of those that have done this procedure - is this the normal cost for mri's of this nature? Chop a leg off! And what is this prolactin test? I know I could google it but those that have been through this could perhaps share a more thorough explanation. thanks.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

I never had to take an MRI, but with a score that low I'm glad that you are.  I'm surprised your insurance isn't covering some of the cost.  I can tell you that that is not a horrible cost for an MRI if you are paying cash.  Are you going through a clinic?


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 23, 2012)

paying cash- no insurance. Just looked up a locator service online for low cost mri's.  My doctor said it would be about 400-500 dollars so I just went for it.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 23, 2012)

I`ve done one for same reason a year ago, but Army paid for it. Sucks not have an insurrance to cover this up man


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 23, 2012)

wow, 32 pretty low.  that 400 does sound relatively decent considering how f-up health care sucks, everybody should have it in this country regardless of politics.

let us know what the outcome of all your testing is.  gl


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, hope everything turns out good bro.  You did get a good price on the MRI though.  They can run over $1k.


----------



## Jawey (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with Dfeaton, MRI's usually range from 300-1k+ depends on your area and what types of clinics you have available at your disposal. I have 0 insurance too so i kind of know this pain. Keep us updated brotha. We're only here to help!


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 23, 2012)

Not a bad price. My daughter's ankle/foot MRI was $179 WITH insurance.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 23, 2012)

That is a pretty good deal...
Yupp everyone should have health care in this country. If we could just cut out welfare to all them lazy fucks, we could very well afford it.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 25, 2012)

update: Everything's normal with my brain. I just have to do a prolactin test now to get on my TRT program. No brain tumors - yay!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

eatspinach said:


> update: Everything's normal with my brain. I just have to do a prolactin test now to get on my TRT program. No brain tumors - yay!



thats a good start  lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to hear bro


----------

